

Microsoft Defends Surface Pro’s Limited Battery Life, Storage Space  - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/microsoft_defends_surface_pro’s_limited_battery_life_storage_space500

======
jimmthang
I'd rather have an ultrabook

